# New Momma To Be!!



## Candyzmo (Mar 22, 2012)

This is Scampers Marie, she is a long-haired Blue Merle and was bred to a long-haired Martin Sable named Burley. The babies should be interesting!


----------



## Candyzmo (Mar 22, 2012)

Scampers' hopper half-sister, an Agouti Merle


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Should be a nice litter


----------



## Candyzmo (Mar 22, 2012)

My fingers are crossed!!!


----------

